# anyone have a master's degree?



## jimmysheva (Nov 20, 2013)

i barely made it out of undergraduate alive (literally). i wonder what grad school is like for someone with SA


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

After finishing your undergraduate degree, your hesitate whether you want to continue to study in graduate school, or find a full-time job. This hesitation makes the first-year-graduate-school probably one of the "worst" life experience you ever had. The drop-rate for the first-year graduate students is extremely high. In general, for every 4 graduate students there is 1 graduate student dropping school. The solution to this problem is to ask yourself whether the graduate research program you are REALLY interested in, or not.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm curious as well. I've debated going back to get it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I almost have a PhD, but no master's. (I was accepted directly to PhD because my undergrad scores were good. But I never understood why it's a good thing to be 'rewarded' by being cheated out of a master's degree, while people who didn't do as well got their master's degree. But I'm getting off topic.) For me, grad school was rough, especially the first couple of years. That's because my social anxiety in the first year really killed my motivation, so even after things settled down I had trouble because of my lack of motivation, which did get somewhat better but not completely. But don't extrapolate too much from my experience, because things might play out differently for you depending on your circumstances and program.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently still in undergrad but I'm able to do some master's courses because of the way my program is laid out. My master's degree will be course-based but a lot of it is self-directed work. The classes I'm taking in undergrad right now are suppose to help prepare for grad school and to be honest, I kind of have a huge procrastination problem LOL... so conjuring up my own concepts and ideas don't always come so easily. At the same time, my design program is studio and project based so it might not be the same as a science program where there's more intense research. My program does require a lot of public speaking, presentations, etc. so those are pretty nerve wracking, especially since most people in the room have been at the top of their classes as well. It's pretty intimidating.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Hopefully in two years I will have my Master's Degree! Currently in my second semester. It has been okay.It is nothing like undergrad to me. I would give anything to go back to one day of undergrad.haha.yup,it's a lot of work.Like hella work,a lot of reading, projects, etc. As other people mentioned, make sure it is really what you want because it is even more sacrifice than undergrad. My experience so far is great. I study counseling/psychology and we focus more on practice. Lots of group work, which has been the difficult part for me bc of SA. good luck


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

<-- I finished law school (my parents are Korean so it was either that a Master's in something, or the medical field). Although, the SA was definitely a set back, I just continued to focus on my goals. There were many moments where SA caused me difficulties integrating, but I learned coping mechanisms. At this juncture, I look toward the future. And although SA will be a part of it, I have learned how to embrace and own it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm taking the GRE by the end of this year. My results will tell me whether or not grad school is for me. If yes, then it might give me another opportunity to "try" to make friends. I have not made any/lost all my "to-be" friends as an undergrad.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think education is a continues process. Life is but a series of evolutions. It's inspiring to see all these successful triumphs.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone gone to grad school abroad? I hear that it's WAY cheaper. Im considering it and have nothing to lose by leaving from my current country. I plan to start applying this fall.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep, I was born and educated in england. Got my masters from Uni of Surrey. £30K i paid and it was ok just to experience uni life. Great big campus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> I almost have a PhD, but no master's. (I was accepted directly to PhD because my undergrad scores were good. But I never understood why it's a good thing to be 'rewarded' by being cheated out of a master's degree, while people who didn't do as well got their master's degree. But I'm getting off topic.)


They don't just award you a master's at some point along the way, once you've completed the equivalent number of credits? That's what they did for my brother when he was working on his PhD, and I always just assumed that was the norm.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

shiori said:


> You should only go into it if you know what your interests are and you have specific career goals


I strongly agree with this. I did manage to complete my master's program (though I'm not proud of the work I did), but at the PhD level my lack of purpose and direction really caught up to me, and I found myself in way over my head. I went to grad school mainly as a default option, because I didn't know what else to do with my life. Once the work got very challenging, it was hard for me to stay motivated because I didn't have a passion for what I was doing and I didn't have a concrete, long-term goal or plan. I only went to grad school because I was afraid of the "real world," and school was something that I was at least familiar and comfortable with.


----------

